# MS Office 2010 not responding



## MacClurg (Apr 3, 2012)

Several of the programs in MS Office Pro 2010 give a "not responding" message periodically. It happens with Word, Outlook, and Excel, the programs in the Suite that I actually use. It doesn't seem to have a pattern when this happens, ie, I could have my PC on for a few hours or 30 minutes, when I might get a message. Occassionally I have to force a shut down to get out of it. I have Win7, lots of HD space and memory. It seems to be happening more frequently. 

Any known solutions?

Thank you
MacClurg


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Try running Office Diagnostics:

Open any Office application.
Click _Help >> Office Diagnostics_


----------



## MacClurg (Apr 3, 2012)

I cannot find Office Diagnostics in the Help/Option area. Other ideas?
thank you,
MacClurg


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

Open *Help* and in the box at the top which says "Search office help" type Office diagnostics", you will get a page of links to various articles. If you go to *Add or Remove programs* I think you will, if you click on the program, be offered the choice to remove or _*repair*_ the program - but *BE CAREFUL* if you do this.


----------



## MacClurg (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you Jo, I have now gone to the Trust Center in Help and requested download of a prob. solving file from MS; will try the repair option later. With appreciation
Macclurg


----------

